# Pinterest fails



## Cat Dancer (Sep 30, 2013)

Pinterest Fail


----------



## gooblax (Oct 1, 2013)

These make me laugh out loud  I can't find it right now, but there was a crayon one awhile back that was amazing :lol:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Oct 1, 2013)

If I ever do anything from Pinterest I'm sure it would be a fail, but funny. LOL.


----------



## MHealthJo (Oct 2, 2013)

haha!! I hadn't seen this website before. I enjoyed it!

How nice of people to share their funny fails. When it happens to me I usually just eat it fast or make it disappear some other way.


----------

